# Good MMO's these days?



## VLinh (Aug 12, 2010)

Its been quite difficult looking for good MMORPG's these days, and ive been searching and searching and couldnt find one i didnt find interesting, but i am judging a book by its cover but i wanted to know what you guys are currently playing and maybe i can give it a shot, so if you could list some you might think I like or ones you are currently playing, it be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## TornZero (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm thinking you're looking for a free MMO.

Here's a few for you:

• Shaiya (shaiya.aeriagames.com) Similar to WoW in some aspects, but it's really quite different. There is a war going on between the Vail and Elves (who fought for land trying to follow the will of their goddess, creating the Union of Fury and the Alliance of Light respectively). The goddess of light brought humans to the Elves' aid, while the goddess of fury brought in the Nordein (or "Deatheaters") to the Vail's. Massive PvP battles (most involve parties) take place, and there's plenty of things to keep you going (more and more quests, grinding to reach the max level, best equipment, PvP rankings, etc.).

• Shin Megami Tensei: IMAGINE ("MegaTen" in short)(megaten.aeriagames.com) An MMORPG based on a timeline between Shin Megami Tensei and Shin Megami Tensei II. The year is 202X, where demons conquered the planet and chaos reigned (due to the choices of the Shin Megami Tensei I protagonist). The only resistance against them (and the last hope for the planet's restoration) is humans called Demon Busters (or "DB" for short). They use a Demon Summoning Program to not only battle, but negotiate and recruit demons for their use. The recruited demons can be fused together to create more powerful demons (or weaker demons with better skills through inheritance), they can be fused with items (to make more powerful items), and they have their own leveling system (separate from the humans' leveling system) as well, so they get stronger with you.

• S4 League (actually an MMOTPS [third-person shooter] but still worth looking at since there's an MMORPG storyline included)(s4.en.alaplaya.net) Players are able to fight (a max of 6v6) each other in enormous arenas in deathmatches, touchdown matches (basically tricked-out football), and Chaser mode (players take turns either killing everyone or running away from the Chaser, which makes it feel a bit like "Tag" to me but it's fun), or they can ally with each other in Arcade Mode, where they follow a storyline that's corrupting those who find their way into your "personal training ground".
- Things that make it different:
- A multitude of weaponry, including swords, guns, and even a bat to smash the opposition away, or even off the arena.
- Plenty of skills, such as flight, turning to metal to not only decrease damage, but heal yourself and reflect some of the damage as well, creating large blocks to stop an opponent in their tracks, or protect yourself and allies from fire, invisibility so you can easily sneak past anyone you don't want to fight or you just want to kill from 2 feet behind them and plenty more.
- Plenty of arenas that can give either team an advantage, as well as having random spawn points in some areas (unlike many FPS/TPS games I've seen with a fixed spawn no matter the map).


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 12, 2010)

Shaiya - you choose mode. depending it gets from quick fun to hardcore grinding to once dead forever dead. 

MegaTen - repetive playstyle. Only thing worth mention is the fusing parts. Fighting might not be your kind of interest.

S4 League - If you ever played a FPS game that requires real skills. Then this game is not for you. You end up like me killing vast of enemies while only dying a few.

Now what i want to list 

Aika Online - High quility graphics. Good amount of quest until lvl 50. While max level is 50 until expansion 1 which is already released in US but not Global. PvP orientated game up to 1000vs1000 and nation wars. Thats when the fun begins :3

WoW - If you have the money...... 

Jade Dynasty - Easily lvling until lvl 60-80s. Botting system


----------



## PeregrinFig (Aug 12, 2010)

I just started playing Grand Fantasia and I really like it. It's an Aeria Games MMO, so the graphics are decent, but I really love its gameplay. Read up (and possibly download).

http://grandfantasia.aeriagames.com/


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 12, 2010)

@PeregrinFig : Agreed through but the bad things is ignoring the crafting system means your doom. Lvling is quite repetive and quest is not enough for leveling. Dungeons is quite hard without a high lvled tank and 2 mid or high(for last boss) healers for the very first dungeon that starts around lvl 20-35. Im not sure how much they have fixed but holding AGGRO in that game is nearly impossible. I played the CB and OB and the fact that i never touched it after OB might be clearly shown here. Im not sure if they have fixed the aggro issue but the damage based class simply deals 10 times more than tanks and generate aggro at 10 times speed faster than the tank. Not only that but the boss simply have the ability to 2 hit you and are you unlucky and gets sleeped or any of the other healers getting sleeped it would wipe your whole party within 10 seconds.


----------



## prowler (Aug 14, 2010)

Cosmic Break.
Servers are closed until the start of September (It's still in Beta) but once they open again I suggest you trying it out.



Though it's not an RPG, it gets boring just playing MMORPG's all the time.


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 14, 2010)

Exteel and Gunz are fun, but kind of casual. Exteel is a mecha-based MMOTPS with classical deathmatch & co. modes and GunZ is alos a MMOTPS but with "matrix moves". High jumps, walking on the walls while firing,... And you can also use katanas.

EDIT : Forget about Exteel, the servers are going to close on september 1st...


----------



## SS4 (Aug 14, 2010)

Here are some I play casually and that i find quite enjoyable

Drift City (on ijji.com, ull find a lot more game there)
Its a car racing game with lots of car and drift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://drift.ijji.com/

DFO (Dungeon Fighter Online, Nexon distributes the NA version)
Plays just like a 2D beat em up with combo system u buy ur skill as u lvl
http://dungeonfighter.nexon.net/

Ace Online / Air Rivals (2 different localization, Used to be called Space Cowboy online)
3D plane/spaceship fighting game, lots of action, quick pace dogfight and player skill makes a difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://airrivals.net/
http://ace.subagames.com/

Shattered Galaxies (used to play a long time ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Its kinda like an MMO version of Starcraft.
http://www.sgalaxy.com/

Some of the stuff i play was posted earlier so i wont repeat it.

Ive been looking at Deepolis lately, i might try it out eventually.
http://www.deepolis.com/

I play other stuff as well but i dont wanna make a 3 page list of everything i enjoy


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 14, 2010)

You wanna play grand chase with a fellow temper im going to try it out today so we could like level together and stuff


----------



## Koetje (Aug 14, 2010)

You should definitly try Rose Online.
Boring until level 10.
(you get that in 1 hour)


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 14, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> You wanna play grand chase with a fellow temper im going to try it out today so we could like level together and stuff



What's that MMO ? I'm also looking for a good online game.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 14, 2010)

I dont know I havent played it yet download it so we can play


----------



## SS4 (Aug 14, 2010)

Grand chase is kinda fun, but i got more interested in DFO after i tried it.

Grand chase plays like a 2D platformer lets say sonic or mario but obviously different gameplay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also GC has a lot lot of timed item. So if u don't play for 2 weeks for exemple, u come back to have a naked char lol
But there are some infinite duration item that arent as good unless u use real money for some better stuff.

DFO on the other hand as more of a Guardian Heroes (Sega Saturn) style, which is awesome.
You can compare it to games like Battletoad, Final Fight, Street of Rage, Double Dragon etc...
U only need real money to customize ur avatar or be able to auction stuff, although u can still trade for free and avatar item arent necessary unless u want a different look so badly and u need the stats for HIgh end PvP. I can win alot with my lvl 26 Berserker which has no cash item so if/whenever i get lvl 50-60 ill decide if i wanna invest into more PvP intense stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, both are fun imo and u should try em.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 15, 2010)

If you are looking for a pokemon like MMO, you could give monster forest a shot, it was fun for around 3 months before i got bored, only thing that annoys me is that damn, i still have my ingame cash in there, arghh


----------



## Bluestainedroses (Aug 15, 2010)

I suggest you play LaTale, if you get over the annoying new guys asking everyone for help. You're pretty much settled. Graphics are wonderful even though they're in 2D, Storyline is pretty decent and the music playing in the background always fits the mood.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 15, 2010)

Exteel>GunZ>Cosmic Break

Seriously Cosmic Break is using loli girls for promotions -.-" 

Grandchase is a totally failure really. HORRIBLE DUBS, the voice gets annoying after 5 min of gameplay. Bad jumping controls that results that you die on some certain maps quite a few times before you get used to it. Having real cash in the game will always make you own everyone in the game. Upgrading becomes easy and getting new characters takes you no more than 5 seconds aslong as you have cash. Special dungeons for special awards still requires you to pay- Lets just say paying makes you a god.

LaTale is indeed one of the best graphically 2D game i have ever played. The music is incredible and the huge amount of skills makes you never bored... hopefully becasue it bored me lol. Lets just keep this straight. THE TRANSLATION IS POOR. It made me puke by the so poor translation. I dont know how much of it they have fixed but seriously... The controls is same as Grandchase, clumsy annyoing controls... And the job advancement is at lvl 80? No, i dont intend to grind for that level.


----------



## Bluestainedroses (Aug 15, 2010)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> LaTale is indeed one of the best graphically 2D game i have ever played. The music is incredible and the huge amount of skills makes you never bored... hopefully becasue it bored me lol. Lets just keep this straight. THE TRANSLATION IS POOR. It made me puke by the so poor translation. I dont know how much of it they have fixed but seriously... The controls is same as Grandchase, clumsy annyoing controls... And the job advancement is at lvl 80? No, i dont intend to grind for that level.



Lol, well i never honestly saw anything wrong with the controls, they were easy to use and were always responsive. The music changed alot from uppity-melodies to sad melodramatic sounds. which is a large change for having such cute characters. The translation, i don't really mind. They've probably fixed it up alot for me to say that, though. And yeah, the job thing annoyed the hell out of me, But the quests kinda keep you going anyway, when i finished most quests, i was at level 50, last 30 levels i pretty much teamed up with my friends to randomly destroy monsters, which was pretty fun, when i was around level 70 again (also becoming leader of my team.) We started doing the rest of the quests together.


----------



## SS4 (Aug 15, 2010)

lol, the original poster still hasnt said anything about all of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the time he gets back he should have a pretty good list to pick from ^^


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Aug 15, 2010)

Requiem Memento Mori. An awesome MMO rated M for blood, gore and adult themes. It uses the Havok engine for ragdoll physics for death animations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's awesome


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 16, 2010)

Depends a lot what you're into.

For PvP:
Ragnarok Online private servers.
Really can't be beat for a straight MMORPG PVP experience. The games PvP system is amazing. Character customization via stat builds, skill builds, and a crapton of equipment+cards makes for tons of variety. Though i'll say right now, you could have god-tier equips, and still lose in a fight if you don't have the skills to win against a more skilled opponent. It isn't WoW. You don't have spell rotations, and your equipment doesn't equal your skill. You need to actually be good at the game, and know what the hell you're doing before you can survive in PvP.
The game is fairly easy to learn, and very hard to master, due to the shear amount of knowledge you need to memorize.

Also there is a good variety in classes.
http://iro.ragnarokonline.com/game/jobintro.asp

For cute things:
Aika Online.
Overall it's a fairly decent MMO. You level with quest grinding. It can be a bit of a pain to level up at times. But the combat is fluid and the PvP isn't bad.
The biggest plus for Aika is its pet system. Every character eventually gets a Pran.
it stars as a fairy, but once you level  it up a bit it can transform into a little girl.
I swear to god they are the CUTEST things i've ever seen. I played the game just to level my Pran.
Not to mention later-game you can have it get older, and it will take on certain personalities if you talk to it certain ways during conversations. My favorite is Tough I believe it's called, your Pran will every so often pelvic thrust in front of a monster you're fighting. It's hilarious.

For a unique experience:
Shin Megami Tensei: Imagine Online
It's incredibly unique and in-depth. It's really hard for me to explain it fully, but it's damn fun.
The best part is of course, demons. You can capture, raise, and fuse demons. Like the usual SMT games. Your demon is a HUGE part of a battle, so you definitely need to keep up with it. It's very fun. Unfortunately it does suffer from being F2P. To level up at a realistic speed, you pretty much need to buy cash shop items to increase exp rates.

S4 League: Third person shooter, and one of the best you'll find. Cash shop helps a lot though, and it's expensive as fuck. No perma items from what I remember. So the game can get a little "pay2win"ish.


I'd suggest more, but I work better suggesting more specific MMO's based on what a person likes.
I've played damn near any English-friendly MMO you can name (excluding the bottom-of-the-barrel MMO's, though even then...i've played a few of those).
I'm a hardcore MMO gamer at the best of times, so i'm pretty good in this area.
When I get bored, I scavenge for new experiences via MMO's, and tend to have around 10 downloading at once at peak boredom.


----------



## SS4 (Aug 16, 2010)

I just stumbled uppon World of Tanks which is in beta, i checked a few trailers and some in game video and im trying it atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 took me less than 2 min to get my beta key ^^


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Depends a lot what you're into.
> 
> For PvP:
> Ragnarok Online private servers.
> ...


Not really. The pvp is quite unbalanced on servers that have high rates+high levels. Simply go asura monk and find yourself a nice way to get a income and spam asura strike and watch the people get hit for like 100m dmg. In normal rates i usually just go with stalker stripping them off their weapons and amor and then starts raping them. Or simply go asura there too with a nice income and laugh as the prey falls down.

S4 League had permament items since the release until april or something i believe. I have like 4 permament item there before i left the game because of competely owning everyone. They most likely removed permament to gain more money and the heavy increase in amount of players. Of course people that had permament items before(Those top players) still have them perma owning everyone without worrying about the slightest thing as item will disappear from your inventory


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not really. The pvp is quite unbalanced on servers that have high rates+high levels. Simply go asura monk and find yourself a nice way to get a income and spam asura strike and watch the people get hit for like 100m dmg. In normal rates i usually just go with stalker stripping them off their weapons and amor and then starts raping them. Or simply go asura there too with a nice income and laugh as the prey falls down.



Increased maxlevel/stat cap is for noobs.
Those servers are fun, but they certainly are unbalanced. Though an asura champ is utter shit and can't kill fucking anything but noobs.
Good thing there are a fair amount of great servers out there that support 99/70 with normal stat cap and no game-breaking custom items.

On normal rates Asura champs are also crap. To get high damage, they need high SP. To get high SP, you generally need to wear some pretty crappy gear. (crappy gear for anything but SP, that is)
If you're an Asura champ and you aren't heavy in the SP department, you wont kill anything but noobs. You also need a ton of dex, so you're pretty much useless at anything but Asura.
Champs are much better used if you actually use their other skills. Focusing on Asura is the calling sign of a noob.

Though everything is BALANCED on normal rates. Classes can all be beat if you play right. Any class can beat any class.
Yep, even high priests. I've seen pros do some beastly things with high priests.

Oh, and to specifically target your "and watch the people get hit for like 100m dmg".
On a high rate it's perfectly normal to see 999,999 damage on noobs (max damage cap on most HR, btw). However that 999,9999 can get turned to about 9.9k damage if you have proper gear, which on a HR is pathetically easy to get. With most classes having well over 30k on a HR, it's easy to survive Asura spam. Again, terrible skill to focus on unless you wanna noob-slay.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Increased maxlevel/stat cap is for noobs.
> Those servers are fun, but they certainly are unbalanced. Though an asura champ is utter shit and can't kill fucking anything but noobs.
> Good thing there are a fair amount of great servers out there that support 99/70 with normal stat cap and no game-breaking custom items.
> 
> ...



Doesn't change the fact that many noobs still plays private server. I forgot the imba ASPD part on high ones. About the Asura. Im usally with a bard all the times so i still have my evil grin and i prefer War of Emperiums. Never said my main was an Asura monk. Just enjoy using it 1 hitting the crap of other people. And your not going a combo monk on high rated ones. You wont have the reaction for it unless your button smashing. Agreed on the normal rates>high rates. And yet again i play more as a stalker as it is more to my playstyle of watching people losing their armor and then get raped by lots of damage. (Im never alone in War of Emperium *Evil grin). 

Not playing it anymore but is a nice for a change when i get bored of other games.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Aug 17, 2010)

what about DOMO and Tales of Pirates?


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 17, 2010)

FencingFoxFTW said:
			
		

> what about DOMO and Tales of Pirates?


Tales of Pirates - Grind grind grind

DOMO - Grind grind grind though i loved the storyline parts

Lets just say the games mentioned so far exceels way better than these 2 games


----------



## SS4 (Aug 17, 2010)

Tales of pirates...I was playing the previous/different version Pirate King Online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I really like this thread lol I've learn of a few new MMO and i can relate to lots of what ppl are saying since I played most of those games ^^

BTW... If u guys want some more idea for MMO check out one of these 2 sites which are full of info.

http://www.onrpg.com/

http://www.morpg.com/


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote from a nerd


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Runescape! I Play Runescape! We Love Runescape! Be on my Runescape! We can Runescape together!



*Normal people: Kill me now.*


----------



## prowler (Aug 19, 2010)

I forgot to mention this but, Phantasy Star Online: Blue Burst.
Go now. It's waiting.


----------



## heavyknight (Aug 19, 2010)

For LaTale - about the quest thing,
http://ggftw.com/forum/latale-quest-guides...vel-sorted.html
http://ggftw.com/forum/latale-quest-guides...uest-guide.html
Level 80 for one advancement isn't much, either. There's another one by 140, and then there's a sub of that other job.

About S4 - the only real issues there are the growing amounts of idiots. It's as bad as MapleStory sometimes. Otherwise, lag hurts.

I'd also throw in Land of Chaos Online/LOCO, it's basically an MMORPG/MMORTS mixture, though 'leavers' make the game suck, hardcore. They need to implement something to combat that.

Also with Prowler on PSOBB. Fun game.


----------



## KuRensan (Aug 19, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> I just started playing Grand Fantasia and I really like it. It's an Aeria Games MMO, so the graphics are decent, but I really love its gameplay. Read up (and possibly download).
> 
> http://grandfantasia.aeriagames.com/








 the game looks fun ( I was looking for a new MMO)
I really looks like where I was looking for. I hope The gameplay is fun too


----------



## xxteargodxx (Aug 20, 2010)

RuneScape is a fun MMO, plenty of people play it. There is a free game and an option to subscribe monthly to get updates as a member. Can't gurantee the community will be good its mostly full of immature childish preteens. Though it is a fun game (I think so).


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 21, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> PeregrinFig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grand Fantasia is a MAJOR grind, with unbalanced PvP.
It is fun though, me and several people started up a guild and played it for quite a while.
But once you get to the higher levels it's just impossibly bad grind, and PvP is incredibly unbalanced.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 21, 2010)

Shattered Galaxies was incredibly fun.  Emphasis on *was* game is completely stagnant, with a dying US population in the 200's.  Possibly lower now, not worth the time anymore...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 21, 2010)

I've played Starcraft II and a friend's house and that's a pretty awesome game. If you know a lot of people on Battle.net then I'm sure it'll be more fun. The on;y problem is how expensive the game is but at least you don;t have to pay for multiplayer like you do in WoW or EVE or some of the other MMOs. Note: it's an MMORTS and not an MMORPG but I'm sure anyone who plays MMORPGs will enjoy it unless they absolutely hate RTS games.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 22, 2010)

Starcraft isn't even an MMORTS.
It's an RTS with multiplayer.
EDIT: Actually, it probably technically based solely on the fact that it's hosted by blizzard...making the online multiplayer massive. But otherwise it isn't technically defined as an MMO.


----------



## Blebleman (Aug 22, 2010)

I2aven's_Sage said:
			
		

> Shattered Galaxies was incredibly fun.  Emphasis on *was* game is completely stagnant, with a dying US population in the 200's.  Possibly lower now, not worth the time anymore...



Hahaha! And I thought I was the only crazy person to have played that!


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Aug 22, 2010)

In my opinion (and knowledge of mmos i know) wait a couple of months because:
1) WoW sucks at the moment but will become a lot better/ funner when Catalysm comes out
2) If Catalysm sucks/ You want to try something else then SWTOR is your best bet (Star Wars: The Old Republic) it just looks fricking awesome.
Whilst writing this i completely forgot the other mmos i was gonig to mention but i'm sure i'll remember soon if not those 2!


----------



## SylvWolf (Aug 22, 2010)

I post in these MMO threads occasionally, so I'll just go with what I've played most recently.

*Dungeon Fighter Online* (_Nexon_) - This was mentioned earlier in the thread, but I'd also like to recommend it. The graphics are in awesome 16-bit (feels like a SNES/GEN game to me), the music's pretty good, and the gameplay is great. It's rather difficult, but I think that adds to the fun. One of the only negatives is that you can't buy pots from NPCs, but you can get around that with a little farming. The cash shop is great too. There's no item upgrade stuff or EXP increases, it's all fashion items (necessary at times for some stats) and a few other things. You'll probably need to spend a little money at some point, if only for Safe upgrades (the default one is awful). However, the first upgrade only costs $0.60, and it's enough. Overall great game; I played it before and just recently went back to it.

*Aika Online* (_gPotato_) - Very PvP based game. You'll blow through the PvE stuff within a month and a half for sure. I saw people capped a week after the OB launched. It's quite fun, and is pretty balanced, but I think the most common complaint is that it gets boring after you cap. Eventually all you're doing is sitting waiting for raids to happen, which kinda sucks.

*Heroes of Three Kingdoms* (_Perfect World Entertainment_) - If you like Three Kingdoms based games, you'll love this. The graphics are alright, the music is passable, and the gameplay is pretty standard MMO stuff. There are tons of quests to do, and you'll most likely never run out of stuff to do. The leveling is really easy, and you can get about a level a day from just doing daily quests (taking less than an hour). Fun if you like this kinda thing.

*Shin Megami Tensei: Imagine Online* (_Aeria_) - It's SMT, so you know it's quality. The battle system is slower and more in-depth than most MMOs and as others have mentioned, the demon stuff is pretty fun. This has been mentioned a lot already, so I don't think I need to say anymore.

*Vindictus* (_Nexon_) - It's only in CB right now, but damn does it have potential. Some of the best graphics I've ever seen in a F2P, and the battle system is tight and stylish. I might get really into this once OB starts.

Those would be my suggestions right now. Some games to look forward to:

Forsaken World (PWE)
Dragon Nest (too lazy to look up publisher)

Also, as some general advice: keep an eye on games from the bigger publishers. Nexon, Aeria, gPotato, and PWE are the ones that I know. From my experience, they're more likely to keep their games updated and keep events running than the smaller companies.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 22, 2010)

Dungeon Fighter Online is great.
Really liked that game.

Heroes of Three Kingdoms is...bad. If you like the theme from games like Dynasty Warriors, then yeah it might be fun...but ultimately it's a very, very bland MMO.

Vindictus...fuck.
I watched the MMOhut review of it and I really shouldn't have. Now I need to kill someone and steal their closed beta account. I've been wanting to play the game ever since the first gameplay trailer surfaced >_>
Murder is worth it to play the game early though. Craaap.
It'll be amazing, until Blade and Soul kicks its ass anyways (though it sure is taking its sweet time doing so).


----------



## SylvWolf (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, on Ho3K... for me it was about the people more than anything else. A group that I've gamed with for over a year now moved there and I wanted to give it an honest shot. They're Asian and really into Three Kingdoms based games, and actually played the game as "Red Cliff" before that version completely died. I didn't really like it, but I can see that there's tons to do.

On Vindictus, CB ends in like 2 days, so at this point I think the murder would be a little silly. OB shouldn't be that far away. I played it a little, but I can never get into a game knowing my character's getting wiped.

Blade & Soul, though... holy shit. Now that's something to look forward to.


----------



## SS4 (Aug 22, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention this but, Phantasy Star Online: Blue Burst.
> Go now. It's waiting.
> 
> 
> ...




I know I used to play it with my friend a few years ago it was so much fun...i miss that time ^^


And I see other ppl mentioning DFO (dungeon fighter online). If some of u get in send me a PM so we can party from time to time. Although lately I been playing World of Tank (Closed Beta) a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And I'm also looking forward to Blade & Soul, the graphic and gameplay look epic.

Lastly, Vindictus looks interesting I might give it a try as well...

lol so many good game s to play and so little time


----------



## prowler (Aug 25, 2010)

SS4 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PSZ sucks and is too easy anyway.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Aug 30, 2010)

Dungeon Fighter Online looks fun

maybe I'll try that

what about Fantasy Earth Zero?


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Sep 4, 2010)

bump because this was interesting


----------



## DarkWay (Sep 4, 2010)

Phantasy Star Universe Private server 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and yes there is one, it's just in it's early days and I'll be playing on it soon).


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't bother with Fantasy Earth Zero.

It's a cool idea but it's plagued by two problems:

1: Huge ping issues on crowded battlefields.
2: It's INCREDIBLY hard to kill anyone. Everyone moves at the same speed, so essentially if someone feels screwed, they'll run away and 9 out of 10 times if you're determined to kill them and chase them, they'll lead you back to a bunch of their teammates and you get ass-raped.
That's an incredibly common strategy. It's very hard to stop someone who is running. Especially since the ping issues make hitboxes a little touchy.


----------



## prowler (Sep 6, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Phantasy Star Universe Private server
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT?
FOR THE PC VERSION?

I bought the PC games and straight after I got them, I read that the official servers were taken down, never got a chance to play them actually (not that it's a big deal, the game is shit (played the PS2 version)), I've never tried online.


----------



## SS4 (Sep 10, 2010)

RUNESCAPE !!!!!!

It had a graphic ovehaul like 2 years ago lol


NAh just kiding lol

I played it like 15 min in 2008 or 2007 and that was it for me lol


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 10, 2010)

Guild Wars 2 is looking to be epic, gonna be a good hard fight with Cataclysm just around the corner for me and many other WoW players looking for a new experience. Naturally I will get both, but if there is a pay to play with Guild Wars 2, it will have to take a back seat until my guild has put the release raid content on farm.


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 10, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Guild Wars 2 is looking to be epic, gonna be a good hard fight with Cataclysm just around the corner for me and many other WoW players looking for a new experience. Naturally I will get both, but if there is a pay to play with Guild Wars 2, it will have to take a back seat until my guild has put the release raid content on farm.


There is no monthly fee and there never will be.
This automatically rockets it to 1st place for me in terms of MMOs.


----------



## SS4 (Sep 14, 2010)

i tried the first guild war and i dunno, something was terribly wrong i just couldnt get into it....it was weird and i just didnt get a good feel for the gameplay or the purpose and fun factor.....

But i might give GW2 its chance since it looks better i guess.

Im always open and some things/ppl diserve a second chances sometime


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 14, 2010)

Guild Wars 1 had a SEVERE lack of actual content, outside of fun questing.

GW2 should do a lot better since they probably learned from their mistakes, or so I hope.

GW1 has some really good stuff going for it...but yeah, the severe lack of content, especially character building wise, made it really boring.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Sep 14, 2010)

One good and one really great Premium play games have gone Free 2 Play recently DDO(Dungeons and Dragons Online) and LotRO(Lord of the Rings Online)


----------



## Am0s (Sep 14, 2010)

lineage 2 private server played it for 4 years its just too good lol


----------



## zeromac (Sep 14, 2010)

Get Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas then download the mod Multi Theft Auto
It basically turns it into GTA 4 style multiplayer cept with DIY modes and whatnot.
its epic

Runs on low specs as well


----------



## Christopher8827 (Sep 14, 2010)

I really like Savage XR. Its free to play and combines RTS and FPS together.

http://www.newerth.com/


----------



## Raiser (Sep 15, 2010)

Jade Dynasty is a good choice.

Nothing too serious; mostly focused on just being "fun".
Contains the usual MMORPG aspects including deep customization, raids, and a bundle of quests / party quests.


----------



## sanity (Sep 15, 2010)

DFO is pretty fun, I hate the point a click mmos


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 15, 2010)

NO, anyone that mentions Vindictus and not Mabinogi should be shot!
Vindictus is Mabinogi Heroes get that straight!

Really don't play Mabinogi unless you love to be challenge constantly, love dying, love rebirthing, love having transformations. Please most Tempers here go like play one MMORPG without knowing its orginality.


----------



## heavyknight (Sep 15, 2010)

Offtopic, but with the mentioning of Vindictus/Mabiheroes, I have a spare early access open beta key if anyone wants it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Though still waiting for the PSU PS to grow. Watching it progress over time is fun.

Games these days just aren't that great anymore.

Though I have been playing Lunia recently. Enhanced view makes it interesting, and after trying it out from when it first came out, then 12fttall, who screwed me over out of my character and character name >>.... and now with ijji, the changes are pretty drastic, and that it's actually arcade-like. You can level pretty fast in it, making it kind of pointless. Still good fun if you have nothing better to do. More fun if you customize your sound effects and character voices. You could Tales it up, etc, etc. The only crappy part is needing to pay to unlock characters, unless you want to go through hell. Though, lucky for me, my characters and playing styles are mostly free, with the exception of earning one with the help of farming. /bored. B>Something to do


----------



## DarkWay (Sep 15, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup for the PC version. It's still in the early beta...well Alpha stages really, but you can login in and chat to people and look around everywhere. thats about it at the moment though.
But it is being developed further they even ahve an IRC they talk about the developement in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sat in there and"listened" (more liek read) about what they were doing as they were doing it.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 15, 2010)

whatever do you, dont try world of warcraft first, it raise the standar for later MMO


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 15, 2010)

SS4 said:
			
		

> Grand chase is kinda fun, but i got more interested in DFO after i tried it.
> 
> Grand chase plays like a 2D platformer lets say sonic or mario but obviously different gameplay
> 
> ...


I play Grand Chase every day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've played season 1, But it was an account my "friend" made me, and once I got to a 2nd job Arme, he hacked me..
I'm back on Season 3, and now I'm a level 41 Ronan with 4th job so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They do have a lot of timed stuff, but most things that you buy on grand chase (with money) are permanent, like pets, unlike maplestory, when they only last a couple of months.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 15, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> NO, anyone that mentions Vindictus and not Mabinogi should be shot!
> Vindictus is Mabinogi Heroes get that straight!
> 
> Really don't play Mabinogi unless you love to be challenge constantly, love dying, love rebirthing, love having transformations. Please most Tempers here go like play one MMORPG without knowing its orginality.
> ...



Opposite of what you said. WoW is actually bellow the standard MMO these days. All WoW has to offer is a gigantic playerbase, most of which are elitist dipshits.


----------



## SS4 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> I play Grand Chase every day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yah just like i said, most item bought in game(with game money) and a lot of quest rewards are timed so unless u plan on paying real money you won't have any decent gear that is infinite and u come back to play naked if u been busy for a few weeks lol

But otherwise its a fun game, there wasnt that much char available when i first started playing it though, its good to see they keep expanding ^^


----------



## DS1 (Sep 17, 2010)

I still love S4 league, it's just harder to find a good game though.

I'd still play AuditionSEA, but I had a relatively serious addiction to it (apparently you need to eat real food and drink water to live).


----------



## I am r4ymond (Sep 17, 2010)

Speaking of good MMO games, I've been wanting to try CoD: MW (any one of those games) on the PC, but I don't want to spend my money on the game. You can pirate the game by torrenting parts of it, correct? Just wondering...


----------



## JonthanD (Sep 17, 2010)

Loving Wold of Tanks but I am not sure its exactly an MMO. 

It's in beta right now (I got lucky and won a spot woot!) 

It managed to pull me away from WoW so that says something about its quality.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 17, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Speaking of good MMO games, I've been wanting to try CoD: MW (any one of those games) on the PC, but I don't want to spend my money on the game. You can pirate the game by torrenting parts of it, correct? Just wondering...
> 
> Well, if you suck at FPS, MW is the way to go.
> MW is basically a no-skill entry level FPS that anyone can be amazing at if they're able to shoot the broad side of a barn. Which is precisely why it's so popular.
> ...



That says more to your standards then anything, lol.
But yeah, World of Tanks is pretty darn fun once you get into it. Starting sucks so hard though. You start in some craptastic tin pot, against these freakin' solid titanium monstrosities. >_> Ok it isn't that bad. But it IS a pain sometimes.


----------



## SS4 (Sep 19, 2010)

yah, the german lolaktor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its just for about 30 min then u can move to better tanks

WOT is pretty awesome.

and u play low lvl battle for a while just so u can skip tier 3 and buy a tier 4 tank right away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




u could skip tier 3 and 4 if ur really patient and get a really good start in a tier 5 for regular battles though ^^


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Sep 19, 2010)

maybe we should agree and get together in one


----------



## SS4 (Sep 19, 2010)

Well im quite busy with work and all, but if some ppl wanna play something just PM me or something ill try to get on with some ppl, itd be nice to get a small group going for a bunch of the games weve listed lol


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

I would have recommended APB, but it died.


----------



## KinGamer7 (Sep 19, 2010)

I used to play Puzzle Pirates a long time ago. I haven't played many MMORPG's but I had the most fun on that one by far. You can either buy items with real money or save up in-game cash by defeating enemy crews and doing jobs on your ship, etc. You can have sword fights, drinking matches, play poker games, take over enemy ships and steal their treasure, etc. and it's all PVP. Highly recommended.

Though technically an online TBS, Dofus Arena is seriously, seriously good. Right now the 2.0 version is waiting to be released outside of France, but when I used to play that game, I was hooked. It's a tactics-based game, much like the Final Fantasy Tactics series, where you build your own party using items and several character classes with loads of customization options. The gameplay is superbly balanced, the community was great and relatively active, the graphics and music was gorgeous, and best of all _everything_ was free.


----------



## SS4 (Sep 25, 2010)

I did play Puzzle Pirates for a while, its quite awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And there is 2 version of dofus right? one u play a single player and the other one u play as team(Arena i think)

I am a french canadian so i should look into those... i think theyre mostly french right?



			
				jet™ said:
			
		

> I would have recommended APB, but it died.


What does APB stands for?


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 25, 2010)

All Points Bulletin.

The first real attempt at a GTA style MMO. The gameplay is rather lacking (mostly due to a single hitbox. Not even a headshot hitbox...) Making gameplay more of a no-skill spray n'pray fest.

But it does a lot right. The game is pretty damn fun, and the customization is absolutely GIGANTIC.
You can customize so damn much about your character, including every piece of clothing he wears to huge detail. Same with your own personalized vehicle. There are also a very decent amount of things you can buy to personalize how your character works (like, do more damage, more bullet resistance, etc).
You can even customize a little tune people will hear every time you kill them.
Gameplay is rather smooth, and worked well. But there were severe balance issues between enforcers (police) and criminals. Enforcers non lethal weapons were basically 1hit KO, and were retarded in 1v1 fights.

It's fun, but as I said...one hitbox makes the gameplay really terrible.

That being said, APB died as Jet said. Which is surprising in a way, but they didn't listen to the feedback they got in beta which would have made the game 100% better. Like multiple hitboxes for one.

I really wish Mortal Online would have died instead of APB.

EDIT: Speak of the devil...Mortal online is slowly dying too. Yay.


----------



## SS4 (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh, thats to bad.

Anyways i just stumbled on the first day of a new Open Beta lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




game is called FreeJack.

Its a ParKour/Free Running game.

If i was to dumb it down id say its a race with ppl instead of cars and with obstacle and special move to dlear them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Art style is pretty kewl, the games reminds me a little of Drift City for some reason lol

I set up my trusty Logitech cordless rumblepad 2 (Best PC gaming pad ever btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) for it and its quite fun. My GF tried it while i was at work the other day and like it as well


----------



## Hatchetball (Oct 7, 2010)

Dark Eden is pretty good.
Twelve Sky 2 is another good one, just don't get caught up in their AP promotions, it's not worth money to play a MMO.


----------



## Damian666 (Oct 7, 2010)

rune of magic seems cool to me.

wonder why it wasnt mentioned...

Dami


----------



## Lubbo (Oct 7, 2010)

SS4 said:
			
		

> Oh, thats to bad.
> 
> Anyways i just stumbled on the first day of a new Open Beta lately
> 
> ...



owww niceeee i practice parkour myself as you can see better give this a go


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 7, 2010)

Hatchetball said:
			
		

> Dark Eden is pretty good.
> Twelve Sky 2 is another good one, just don't get caught up in their AP promotions, it's not worth money to play a MMO.
> 
> Never heard of Dark Eden, but I have played and hated Twelve Sky 2. I really didn't find a single thing I liked about it. Literally everything about it was bad compared to most other MMOs.
> ...



Runes of Magic is very well done, but it's pay2win. Essentially come endgame, you need to
A: Spend a TON ($100 at least, but probably way, way more) of money to make yourself competent in endgame PvP, and even PvE groups will reject non-pimped out people.
B: Spend probably a year total grinding money/daily quests to earn what a person using the item shop profusely can get in a day. Best part though, is they DO raise the level cap. So by the time you're end-game competent, endgame has moved on already and you're just late-game competent.

Though it also has balancing issues. I forget exactly what the OP classes were, but I remember that if you aren't a priest/mage, scout/warrior or scout/something, then you weren't ever as good as others who are. The priest/mage combo is ridiculous though. Half the people you see will be this class combo. Out of every combo possible, it's sad to see ONE combo used by 50% of the population.

The games PvP system also doesn't really make sense. If you PK a lot, you get different coloured names, like usual. You drop items when you die at a percent depending on your name colour. The stupid part is if you kill a red named player, your name will change in a positive way, but it also makes you drop items too, and provides NO benefits to be good. Essentially it's a 'karma' system. Kill people, gain bad karma. Kill bad people, gain positive karma.
It's really fucked up anyways, they NEED to fix it. Good/bad are both supposed to provide bonuses to make people want to actually be good or bad, but instead it's just a really stupid idea to go good or bad, because you drop your items at a high chance when you die, for absolutely no benefits aside from a name colour change.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 7, 2010)

LOTRO is pretty good, and it's just gone F2P 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I play LOTRO Europe, on [EN-RP] Laurelin.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 8, 2010)

I was going to try LOTRO, but I downloaded it not knowing those dipshits went into closed beta when going F2P for absolutely no reason. So after 2 weeks of waiting to get into closed beta, I uninstalled and don't plan to ever play it.

Who the fuck does a long-standing closed beta for a game that had been out for 3 years?!
That just blew me away.
Plus Turbine's warped definition of F2P amuses me.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 8, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> SS4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 8, 2010)

yeah it's about $15

Or, $15 too much if you don't want to be paying for outdated casual trash.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 8, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> yeah it's about $15
> 
> Or, $15 too much if you don't want to be paying for outdated casual trash.


Aaah, more causalQQ.
Sure, I haven't been playing for a pretty long time now, since, yea, I've seen the last raid by now. But cataclysm will be awesome and more then worth the 15$


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 8, 2010)

If they update the game mechanics sure.
It feels so outdated it's ridiculous. I was actually going to tolerate the fact that the PvP is trash and play WoW again, but the fluidity of the game felt about 3 years outdated and I quit quicker then expected. The game used to at least feel like a superior quality game, despite its flaws. Now it just feels outdated, and retains its older flaws.


----------



## SS4 (Oct 10, 2010)

Heh, i really like this MMO topic but seriously when are we gonna play any of those game together


----------



## I am r4ymond (Oct 10, 2010)

So no one plays *League Of Legends* here?


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 10, 2010)

I tried LoL, but i've never really been into those types of games, and trying to learn to play while your teammates scream every curse word in existence, and some i've never heard before; it made me quit trying to learn pretty quickly.
I essentially just tried to learn, and if my teammates were asswipes, I trolled the match. Got bored, moved on.
But yeah, not my kind of game.


----------



## SS4 (Oct 11, 2010)

I couldnt get into it, i guess its the character design, i not all about graphic but if i don't like the looks of char its really hard for me to enjoy myself


----------



## I am r4ymond (Oct 12, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> I tried LoL, but i've never really been into those types of games, and trying to learn to play while your teammates scream every curse word in existence, and some i've never heard before; it made me quit trying to learn pretty quickly.
> I essentially just tried to learn, and if my teammates were asswipes, I trolled the match. Got bored, moved on.
> But yeah, not my kind of game.
> 
> ...



That's what I thought about the graphics too, but I got used to it as I played more and more. And the lamest thing about playing LoL is that there's only 2 maps that you can play in....One is a 3v3 map and the other is a 5v5 map. It's as if they'll never add anymore maps. That's not true, I believe.

And did you know that you can change the graphics settings to "high" which will show even more details for the characters and the scenery?


----------



## keine (Oct 19, 2010)

I was thinking of getting into *Final Fantasy XIV*, but after the CrAZY negative reviews on it, I don't think I will anymore. It had my interest though for awhile.  But they did just extend the free period to 60 days if you sign up by OCT 25. Maybe...I will get it. I DON"T KNOW.

Don't really want to do *WOW*.

I wish there was a free MMORPG similar to *EQ2*, but was free. I don't feel like giving SONY any money. Their free to play system is the biggest rip job I've ever seen.

However, I'm definately gonna get *Guild Wars 2* when it comes out. Basically a full MMORPG, for free.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 19, 2010)

GW2 won't be free, it'll be a one time purchase. Unless they went F2P when I wasn't looking.
Though I suppose a one time purchase is close enough to free, unless they add a cash shop.

FFXIV is the biggest joke of an MMO i've played in a while. I've never played FFXI, but after playing XIV i'm incredibly glad I didn't.
The gameplay is sluggish, the interface feels like cavemen beat out its entire design on a cave wall. It's ugly, and feels terrible to use.
Combat is incredibly boring, and it may have just been newbie areas...but monsters don't exactly spawn abundantly.
Getting lost is common, they don't provide a whole lot in the way of guidance. Finding an NPC? Good luck. Finding a quest? Good luck. Finding something to do? Good luck.
No PvP means the game wouldn't even make up its value if it was a one time purchase with no pay to play aspect.

The only bonus points it gets from me is being able to distribute both attribute AND elemental resistance points every level up. Most MMOs ditch the manual attribute system (or ruin it) because they want their game to suck; and i've never seen designating resistance through level-up points before, so it's pretty unique.

The 'tutorial' scenes are kind of cool, but your character looks like a moron in them depending on how they look, and the tutorial section is a huge waste of time and effort.


----------



## keine (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah, I meant free as in one time for game free.


----------



## keine (Oct 22, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience w/ *private* WOW servers? Are they even any good? Which one is the best? If this in a banned topic, please excuse my ignorance. I won't mention it again.

Also, anything similar or better than EQ2. I remember being pretty drawn into EQ2, but back then the graphics crushed my PC.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 22, 2010)

WoW private servers are pay2win.
If it's a stable server with a high population, they either have insanely OP donation gear you buy for like $300 a set, or they have this fucked up "make your own gear" system where you can literally spend as much as you want to give gear whatever stats you feel like, and have the funds for.
All 'top quality' private servers do this. (or they did as of two months ago when I last checked, it's probably even worse now).
The bottom shit ones with 5 people playing at all times don't usually have much in the way of donation items.

Basically, if you want to play WoW and have fun...it's actually cheaper to play retail.


If you like EQ2, play EQ2 (and pay). Not really a ton of games that I can think of feel a lot like EQ2, or offer what it does.


----------



## keine (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on Wow private. Researched it some more...and got the same recommendations on private wow (junk)

Thanks Hells.


----------



## SS4 (Oct 23, 2010)

lol, i played WoW private a little, that was before BC came out. And it was quite fun, but i decided to quit WoW when BC came out anyhow. I don't remember them having crazy OP ppl back then... anyways ^^


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 23, 2010)

WoW private servers started going sour after BC, but mostly everything just fell right off a cliff around WotLK.

Pretty much to this day i've never seen private servers truly surpass, or at least match, official server quality, except for Ragnarok Online. You can find craptons of RO servers miles better then official servers. Granted, RO private servers have been out for ages.


----------



## SS4 (Oct 24, 2010)

lol that kinda confirm what i said, it was fine when i tried before BC and like u said they have gone sour.

As for RO i used to play on a real good private, i think it got renamed now but if im not mistaken its still kicking and it used to be great, id have to check my old email to confirm though lol.


----------



## keine (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't know if someone has already answered this. But an element that might be neat to consider.

Free MMO's that rival paid MMO's in complexity, depth, and user base.


----------



## SS4 (Oct 26, 2010)

Pirates of the Burning Sea is going F2P nov 22nd. I played Beta and a while after launch. I really enjoy it.

Well i did enjoy Voyage century online (Bounty Bay Online) but the grinding and item mall made it crap, BBO was better in a way.

But PotBS is a really great game on a different scale imo, lots of PvP focus but u can still just PvE and do some market stuff and the char customization is great ^^


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 26, 2010)

F2P games usually have a pretty high playerbase, assuming they're good.
Usually the things that make F2P games bad are 1: low rates, 2: Too many gambling mechanics, 3: Overpowered cash shop items.
Usually the games themselves are pretty good, but get vastly overshadowed by those 3 things. Grand Fantasia is a good example of that. I quite enjoyed it (despite it being supremely unbalanced in the PvP department), but the rates were ridiculous and had you grinding even at low levels, and everything involved gambling, with the cash shop helping way, way too much to make people better and richer faster. Without those flaws, I think it would be a very fun game to have played long term.


----------



## SS4 (Oct 26, 2010)

I totally agree with you H M, its hard to find a F2P that has a good balance. Well i can play competitivly in Drift city without the use of cash item, although i havent played in a while dunno if they have gotten worse over time lol. But some F2P makes it possible to have fun and win in PvP even without cash item. I used to play Shattered Galaxies and i was getting top kills in a map pretty often.

But ill be keeping my eyes out for when PotBS goes F2P coz it was a great game when it was P2P, lets hope they get the balance right.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 26, 2010)

If you're looking for free to play, then try Soul of the Ultimate Nation by ijji. It has amazing graphics, fun gameplay, and an interesting storyline. The character classes are interesting too, they are pretty well balanced and have a lot of thought put into them.


----------



## keine (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, a F2P that doesn't have any cash mechanic would be the best. People would HAVE to play the game. I have no interest in paying for swords etc, battling w/ people who are overpowered simply due to cash. If thats the case, I'd rather just go P2P and play w/ people who are actually playing the game.

This topic is interesting to me, cause I need something to pass some time, get really addicted to.


----------



## SS4 (Oct 27, 2010)

Any1 knows of this website?

http://www.onrpg.com/

Check it out it gots ton of info on F2P

Lol, i was looking at the Lego universe epic trailer and the game actually looks like it has lots of potential.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 28, 2010)

I like the MMOs at Nexon...


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Nov 6, 2010)

I still have Grand Fantasia installed from the Closed Beta days

looked cool but kinda grindy


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2010)

Give LOTRO a go its free to play now


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 6, 2010)

FencingFoxFTW said:
			
		

> I still have Grand Fantasia installed from the Closed Beta days
> 
> looked cool but kinda grindy



It only gets really grindy around...crap, level 50 or something. You get special skills, I forget what they're called or how they worked, that require experience to get. So you either get millions of exp for these skills, or train your level. It really sucked, and is abouts when my entire guild quit, ahah.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Nov 6, 2010)

two good mmos in my opinion is

world of warcraft if your willing to shell out money monthly is better than most of the free mmorpgs.

i think team fortress two is an mmo(not sure) but it is an excellent fps.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 6, 2010)

I've already gone over several times why WoW is crap.

TF2 isn't an MMO. We could argue that it's an MMOFPS, but we really don't need to be corrupting the MMO title by associating it with EVERY game with a popular online system.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Dec 13, 2010)

Im playing Wonderland Online right now

turn based, graphics between SNES-PS1

kinda grindy too, but which free-to-play MMORPG isn't? and anyway there is a party system called burst where you do a series of buff/debuffs to boost experience gains like crazy


----------



## dreamseller (Dec 15, 2010)

did you try dark swords?
its kind of a browser game but alot better than that)


----------



## SS4 (Dec 22, 2010)

PotBS is now F2P if some ppl wanna try it.


http://www.burningsea.com/play/

Ship combat is awesome, graphic are really good. The only thing thats not great is the avcom. but overall its an awesome game.

If u like PvP, ship combat or pirates u should check it out ^^


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 22, 2010)

Im throwing in Guild Wars

Why? Its a good MMO, its a once off purchase, no monthly fees and theres a good deal for the trilogy on Steam!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 22, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Im throwing in Guild Wars
> 
> Why? Its a good MMO, its a once off purchase, no monthly fees and theres a good deal for the trilogy on Steam!


As an avid supporter of GW, I agree. It has a very robust PvP system, a fairly large player base, and PvE has never been so fun.


----------

